
Segway 2.0? German Bicycle on Steroids Comes to the US - acconrad
http://techcrunch.com/2011/02/11/segway-2-0-german-bicycle-on-steriods-comes-to-the-us/
======
jdietrich
It's an electric motorcycle with a really convoluted throttle. To ride one
legally you'll need a motorcycle license and insurance. The pedals are a cute
little cognitive illusion, but this is in no way a bicycle.

Personally, for €10,000 I'd rather have a Brammo -
<http://www.brammo.com/empulse/>

------
Luyt
My dad has an electric bicycle. Using the pedals as a means of throttle feels
very natural (I commute on ordinary bicycle) and surprising, as if you have a
strong wind in the back, or like if someone pushes you ;-). The eRockit is
uncomparably overpowered, of course. This thing is pure adrenaline.

------
maxharris
I have a Segway (a black i2!) This is something wonderful, and altogether
different.

------
maxharris
50 mph?

This thing scares me. I want one.

------
ahi
The first word that popped into my head was "lawyers"

------
joelrunyon
I want one.

------
angryjim
Awesome!

